# My trophy room pics



## doublelungdriller

here are a few pics from my trophy room. lots of hunts over the last 20 years and great memories.


----------



## dapper dan

Ahh, I can feel the testosterone. Awesome room!


----------



## EMC-GUN

Great mounts! Specially like the fox propped up on the limb.


----------



## hunt4bone

Whata great room.Awesome.That's for sharing.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs

is that the banjo minnow in the bass's mouth!!!


----------



## Hoss

Great trophy room.  Lots of memories of past hunts on those walls.  Thanks for sharing it with us.

Hoss


----------



## SELFBOW

Great Room!!


----------



## fishbone2149

Nice room!!!


----------



## DRB1313

Man! That is Fantastic. I believe I could sit in there for a while.


----------



## nickel back

man that is nice!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Very nice !


----------



## letsemwalk

nice room, now i see were your at all day.


----------



## Ila Bowhunter

Very nice room, thanks for sharing.


----------



## marknga

Niiiiice.

Great looking mounts.

Mark


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Wow... that is a very impressive trophy room. Lots of memories and a fine way to remember them too.


----------



## davidf

if those walls could talk they would tell one heck of a story. thanks for sharing



EDITED for typing around censor


----------



## AnesMerc

Great stuff. Things I dream of.


----------



## bkb

good looking room


----------



## Perkins

Looks great!! Love the Big Hogs! and Bucks.


----------



## Joe r

Man room!!(nice)


----------



## english setter

That is way cool , great looking room


----------



## bubbabuck

Great wall you gots going there DLD !!!

You put some sure nuff STUD Bucks on the wall !!!


----------



## proside

Geez by the look of that wall you should have your own hunting show!!!!!! VN room bud


----------



## doublelungdriller

thanks folks.

it has been alot of fun hunting over the last 20 years.


----------



## craig88

that is the definition of SUCCESS in Georgia! 

Nice room man. Maybe one day I will be able to get all my mounts back together in one room.


----------



## BOWROD

great looking trophy room !!!!! look s like all you need now is a big ol  ga gobbler  ????


----------



## 30.06 Remington Spike

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Nice layout...and i love how you utilized all the wall space.  I tried to do the same thing, but it does not work as well as your room does.  Congrats on the wall and i gotta tell you....you got a BUNCH of hogs mounted!!


----------



## Ol' 30-30

Wow........your taxedermist must LOVE you.


----------



## Oak Ridge

Dang son! You da Man!!!


----------



## jonboy

Awesome! You need some turkeys in there.Who is your does your taxidermy work?


----------



## kfoskey

man I'm jealous!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Great Trophy Room. Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## phillipv

Very impressive!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller

jonboy said:


> Awesome! You need some turkeys in there.Who is your does your taxidermy work?



thanks.

Jerry Mosley - Macon,Ga.
Rodney Casteel - Juliette,Ga.


----------



## doublelungdriller

doonhoon said:


> that fox looks really good... Did you kill those deer in georgia?



THANKS.

out of the 7 on the wall...
3 deer in georgia.
3 deer in wisconsin
1 deer in ohio


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

awesome room, congrats on all your success


----------



## jason bales

great room im still working on my room works never done you are missing a fawn i picked one up on the side of the road and had it stuffed still got to catch up to you though


----------



## kurt

wow....you are my idol! thanks for sharing


----------



## dchfm123

craig88 said:


> that is the definition of SUCCESS in Georgia!
> 
> Nice room man. Maybe one day I will be able to get all my mounts back together in one room.




I am willing to bet that 3 or 4 of those did not come from GA.


----------



## dchfm123

craig88 said:


> that is the definition of SUCCESS in Georgia!
> 
> Nice room man. Maybe one day I will be able to get all my mounts back together in one room.




I am willing to bet that 2 or 4 of those did not come from GA.
Either way thats enough to make a man jealous.


----------



## jonboy

doublelungdriller said:


> thanks.
> 
> Jerry Mosley - Macon,Ga.
> Rodney Casteel - Juliette,Ga.



I was just curious because you live in Bollingbroke and that is where Rodney Casteel is.He does all my work as well.


----------



## The Buck Wizard

Congrats , Beautiful trophy room and awesome mounts!


----------



## davel

Looks like the two big ones side by side could be related.  Both have the split G-2's!
Great room and great trophies!!!


----------



## Mlrtime

That's awesome guy!


----------



## chuckfaulkner

Nice trophy room. The big buck that you use as your avatar is a freakin seed. Where did you kill him at?


----------



## doublelungdriller

thanks chuckfaulkner.

wisconsin 2007


----------



## Highintheshoulder

Thats very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rip Steele

*Got to quit now*

Driller looks like you running out of wall space. Guess you gonna have to add onto the room, or you could put down your weapon and take me huntin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Wow!! Awesome room if only those walls could talk..........  Wait I think  they just did

I wish I was your Taxidermist!! I would be living a nice retirement in the Bahamas


----------



## Bellew

>



Hahahah Love the Candy Bar nice room


----------



## rabbit hunter

Man I bet your dog is scared to even get sick, he may end up on the wall, I could sit in there and look all day.


----------



## doublelungdriller

rabbit hunter said:


> Man I bet your dog is scared to even get sick, he may end up on the wall, I could sit in there and look all day.


----------



## mriver72

You have some very nice mounts real nice bucks to


----------



## georgiabuckbuster

budddddyyyyyyy will u adopt me lol man thats an awesome trophy room thanks for sharing that one


----------



## CPark58

nice, very nice


----------



## john.lee

awesome trophy room


----------



## savilcr

looks great


----------



## boparks

Man you've been busy. You mentioned in another post that you're about to get after the turkeys. The turkeys should beware and reloate as soon as you step into the county. 

Very very  impressive! Whats the big boy score? You've got several real tropies there.

Bobby


----------



## BuckHunter 34

Great room! that really is a room full of memories, thanks for sharing


----------



## doublelungdriller

boparks said:


> Man you've been busy. You mentioned in another post that you're about to get after the turkeys. The turkeys should beware and reloate as soon as you step into the county.
> 
> Very very  impressive! Whats the big boy score? You've got several real tropies there.
> 
> Bobby



thanks.
and thanks for your advice on the turkey hunting forum.
i think them turkeys are going to be real tuff.

the buck in my avatar was 168 gross.
i shot him in wisconsin so he scores alot higher than he looks due to the mass.


----------



## devil-dog

Nice! I like that coon snacking on the hersey bar!!! ha ha


----------



## The Crowe

Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!mmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!gggggggoooooodddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!were did you shoot all this stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bh98

doublelungdriller said:


> here are a few pics from my trophy room. lots of hunts over the last 20 years and great memories.


Very nice!!! That is one heck of a trophy room!!! Hope I can fill one up like that one day.


----------



## letliloneswalk

sweet sweet room  where did you score the big bucks??

I grew up on Lake Erie  and shot a lot of ducks  where did you get yours??


----------



## Hunter1187

Very nice !!!


----------



## Jarred

How much is your taxidermy bill?


----------



## doublelungdriller

Jarred said:


> How much is your taxidermy bill?



WAY 2 MUCH


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Nice trophy room, did you catch that Bass with a Banjo minnow?


----------



## doublelungdriller

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> Nice trophy room, did you catch that Bass with a Banjo minnow?



thanks.

i caught him on a live minnow


----------



## joshguest

AWESOME ROOM !!! THATS WHAT I DREAM OF (MAYBE ONE DAY)   P.S. i hunt with a friend that also lives in boilingbroke ,do you know a fireman by the name david mccoulgh?


----------



## brownceluse

Mighty fine trophy room right there.


----------



## southernmason

Awesome thats all I can say


----------



## Evans96

Really Nice Mounts.


----------



## doublelungdriller

joshguest said:


> AWESOME ROOM !!! THATS WHAT I DREAM OF (MAYBE ONE DAY)   P.S. i hunt with a friend that also lives in boilingbroke ,do you know a fireman by the name david mccoulgh?



THANKS.

I DON'T THINK I KNOW HIM. MAYBE BY FACE


----------



## Brushcreek

you're a lucky man!


----------



## doublelungdriller

new addition to the room.


----------



## gumswamp-strutter

SHOWOFF !!! just kiddin thats a sweet Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- room ! lots of money invested


----------



## 24point

Awesome! I need to fill my room full of dead animals haha


----------



## Whaler_Dave

Nice room doublelung!  I'm no duck hunter but what kind of duck is that in picture #10?


----------



## steph30030

Can you say NICE! Man you got a room full of Wonderful Moments & Memories!


----------



## doublelungdriller

Whaler_Dave said:


> Nice room doublelung!  I'm no duck hunter but what kind of duck is that in picture #10?



hooded merganser


----------



## KKrueger

I like the way you did the walls. You can put a nail anywhere.


----------



## SneekEE

Nice trophies,looks like you killed everything but a skunk.


----------



## kevincox

Very nice!


----------



## Hoyt Mathews

how much did you pay for all those mounts? hehehehe...freakin awesome room.


----------



## duffey1993

Nice! Hunt much? haha.


----------



## cmk07c

Game Over! The best man room I've ever seen. I like that ringneck mount and the racoon with the candy bar best.


----------



## bhblackwell

that there friends is the room a true man cave awsome man


----------



## bluetickboy199

nice room
you kill em all


----------



## church

great looking game room,who did all the mounts for you,like to talk to him about some stuff


----------



## doublelungdriller

jerry mosley


----------



## btanner

i love the coon holding the candy bar gives me ideas


----------

